# 2005 Playoffs: Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns, Game 2 (4/27/05)



## GNG

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mem_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(0-1)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=29&statsId2=21&">at</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/pho_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(1-0)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> (8) <a href="http://nba.com/grizzlies">Memphis Grizzlies</a> vs (1) <a href="http://nba.com/mavericks">Phoenix Suns</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>Wednesday, April 27, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> 9:30 CST</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.americawestarena.com">America West Arena</a>, Phoenix, Arizona</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBATV (Free Preview from April 23-May 6), TNT, FSN</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html">NBA-ALP</a>, <a href="http://www.soulclassics.com/home.html">WRBO 103.5 FM</a>, <a href="http://www.sports56whbq.com">560AM</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3250.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3404.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3516.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3513.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3116.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3250&statsId2=3103&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3404&statsId2=3520&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3516&statsId2=3417&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3513&statsId2=3332&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3116&statsId2=3607&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3103.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3520.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3417.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3332.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3607.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Series Coverage*: CBS *|* Commercial Appeal *|* ESPN *|* FOX *|* Grizzlies *|* NBA *|* SI *|* Yahoo!
*Game Previews*: CBS *|* ESPN *|* FOX *|* NBA *|* Yahoo!
*Live Updates*: CBS *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Play by Play*: CBS *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Game Recap*: CBS *|* ESPN *|* FOX *|* NBA *|* Yahoo!
*Game Photos*: CBS *|* ESPN *|* Getty *|* Grizzlies *|* Yahoo!
*bbb.net Playoffs 2005 Thread*: Phoenix vs Memphis
*Other bbb.net Forums*: NBA Playoffs 2005 *|* Phoenix Forum











*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


----------



## MemphisX

I will start:

Bench Lorenzen, Start Dahntay!!!!


----------



## GNG

My starting lineup:

PG Jason Williams
SG Dahntay Jones
SF Mike Miller
PF Shane Battier
C Pau Gasol

6 Lorenzen Wright
7 Brian Cardinal
8 Bonzi Wells
9 Antonio Burks
10 Stromile Swift

11 James Posey 
12 Earl Watson

Some variation of that lineup worked wonders earlier in the year.


----------



## MemphisX

I would settle for them starting Posey, Bonzi, or Cardinal as long as they can punish the Suns from the perimeter from every position when they are forced to double Pau. They also can't have Pau or Lorenzen trying to run the court with Shawn Marion, it just can't be done. Especially Lorenzen because on top of getting beat down the court and from the perimeter he is unable to take advantage of his size on offense.


----------



## GNG

TNT reported just now that Mike Fratello is considering lineup changes. They said we attempted to "go small" once this year against Phoenix, without success.


----------



## cpawfan

Clawkwork said:


> TNT reported just now that Mike Fratello is considering lineup changes. They said we attempted to "go small" once this year against Phoenix, without success.


Did Memphis go small against Phoenix earlier in the season, or did they try to go small against other teams?


----------



## kfranco

In order for Memphis to win THEY MUST control the tempo. None of this giving them wide open shots. Thats a big no no. I know it seems difficult, but it can be done if the team actually plays Defense.
Best of luck


----------



## Kunlun

Can somebody please explain what that dunk the poster above me put up has anything to do with this game?


----------



## cpawfan

Kunlun said:


> Can somebody please explain what that dunk the poster above me put up has anything to do with this game?


The picture has been removed


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

My prediction:
Memphis 100
-
Phoenix 109
:whoknows:


----------



## GNG

cpawfan said:


> Did Memphis go small against Phoenix earlier in the season, or did they try to go small against other teams?


I think they were talking about the Dec. 23 game at Phoenix. We lost 109-102, but we saw Mike Miller hit his first seven shots (I think all jumpers). That was pretty incredible.

We ran with JWill (21 points), Miller (22), James Posey, Shane Battier and Pau at center. Amare had 30/11, Marion had 29/7, Joe Johnson was 1-9 FG. Memphis shot 10/21 from downtown, Phoenix shot 11/28.

Our DNP list included Bonzi and Lorenzen.

Box Score


----------



## GNG

BTW, something I realized the other day.

In the regular season, Memphis had a different high scorer in every game against the Suns. Miller, JWill, Bonzi and Battier.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Does Pau even try to rebound?


----------



## european

HogsFan1188 said:


> Does Pau even try to rebound?


No,that's why he is the top rebounder in the game so far with 3 rebounds.
Ren has 0.


----------



## HogsFan1188

So far.....Jwill is cookin!!!! nfire: 

......and Pau is playing bad defense


----------



## european

HogsFan1188 said:


> ......and Pau is playing bad defense


And not trying to rebound.
Despite that he has 4 rebounds in the 1st quarter.
Keep not trying,Pau.


----------



## MemphisX

Refs to the rescue


----------



## HogsFan1188

european said:


> And not trying to rebound.
> Despite that he has 4 rebounds in the 1st quarter.
> Keep not trying,Pau.



exactly


----------



## UKfan4Life

We should keep going at Aamare, but I doubt the refs will let him get a third foul.

Why did Fratello take out JWILL!? At least let him stay in for the remaining 1:30 of the quarter. 13 points on perfect shooting and you bring in the most offensively incapable PG in the League? WHY!?

Oh well. Grizz have been playing great. Keep it up. Please. :gopray:


----------



## UKfan4Life

Also...

Why the **** is there any question as to whether or not Shane flagrantly fouled Shawn Marion? Sorry, but there's no question that wasn't intentional. Shane challenged the shot with two hands as he usually does when flying down the court to get back on defense, but unfortunately he caught the inside of Marion's arm, forcing him to the ground. Blah. That pisses me off.


----------



## HogsFan1188

GET THIS LINEUP OUT BEFORE THEY GIVE UP THE LEAD!!!!! :curse:


----------



## HogsFan1188

....too late :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## UKfan4Life

What the hell? CHEATING! BC GOT 1 FT!! HE SHOULD HAVE 2 OR GIVE HIM THE BASKET!!!!!!!! CHEATING IN PHOENIX!!!!


----------



## UKfan4Life

UKfan4Life said:


> What the hell? CHEATING! BC GOT 1 FT!! HE SHOULD HAVE 2 OR GIVE HIM THE BASKET!!!!!!!! CHEATING IN PHOENIX!!!!


PHEW! Nevermind. They fixed it. I was gonna say...how can they let THAT go?


----------



## HogsFan1188

Please take earl out! :gopray:


----------



## HogsFan1188

Dahntay gets tackled.....no call blegh


----------



## UKfan4Life

I'd rather have Ryan Humpherey be our PG than Earl.

Why wasn't that last foul on Ren called a jump ball instead? Looked like it to me.

Tensions seem to be swirling between Amare and the rest of the Grizzlies since he stiff armed James Posey after JP fouled him.

Where has Stro been?


----------



## UKfan4Life

Bleh. JWill has gone cold since getting benched. Maybe Mike Fratello should learn not to bench a player who is hot, especially considering his back up is the PG version of Bo Outlaw on offense.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Where have Stro AND Bonzi been? Team cancers gotta go...


----------



## HogsFan1188

God we can't get a call and the Suns are getting everything called for them. :curse:


----------



## UKfan4Life

The Grizzlies are so blatantly falling apart. We are tired, and Pau is so obviously out of gas. His turn-around to face Marion who got a wide-open shot was so slow. It's clear he still hasn't regained all of the conditioning from that long injury.


----------



## UKfan4Life

****. Do we even care any more? Wow.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Oh well guys. When you're sitting out for the rest of the playoffs, at least you'll be able to say "Hey, remember that decent first half we had against the Suns? Yeah that was pretty sweet."


----------



## MemphisX

MemphisX said:


> Refs to the rescue



There is no way the refs are letting Memphis out of here with a win!


----------



## UKfan4Life

MemphisX said:


> There is no way the refs are letting Memphis out of here with a win!


No joke. Mike Miller got hammered and they didn't call a foul. Do they want some kind of murder to take place tonight?


----------



## HogsFan1188

Well that last 2 minutes sucked.....and isn't it odd that Amare gets to take more FT's than the entire Grizzlies team?


----------



## UKfan4Life

HogsFan1188 said:


> Well that last 2 minutes sucked.....and isn't it odd that Amare gets to take more FT's than the entire Grizzlies team?


No. I could've told you before the Grizzlies game that *any Suns player inserted here* would get more FTs than the entire Grizzlies team combined. Why didn't you ask?


----------



## UKfan4Life

Glad to see we came out of the locker room ready to play! Go Grizz!


----------



## HogsFan1188

all i can say is.....(insert explative here)


----------



## UKfan4Life

The Grizz are tired. The Suns are simply on a whole other level of conditioning compared to the Grizz.

Everyone all year was saying "I don't think they'll be able to play at that pace through the playoffs". Well, every game they've played at that pace all season has further conditioned them to keep playing at that pace, and right now it's showing.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Mike Miller with 4 fouls.

*Cough*Bull*****Cough*

Keep going to Pau.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Amare the thug.


----------



## UKfan4Life

THAT is crap! That was a great defensive play on Amare, but oh no, if Amare has a bad game like the last one, the refs will never be able to live with themselves.


----------



## UKfan4Life

WHAT THE HELL!? That was a CLEAN strip! We literally can NOT get anywhere CLOSE to Amare without a foul being called. What load of crap.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Marion and D'Antoni go crazy on Marion's foul when it's only their second foul of the quarter and we've shot 9 FTs total. Plus, BC got Marion in the air, therefore it's a foul if contact is made. No reason to complain.

Shut up. You guys, especially Amare, have been getting protected all night.

Man, I'm frustrated.


----------



## HogsFan1188

I would like to throw a series of small rocks at these refs' faces.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

The refs are killing you guys tonight that Cardinal foul was the only call I can remember tonight.


----------



## UKfan4Life

We tie the game and Dahntay drives the lane and Earl takes a three on our next possession...

Both posessions are a waste and the Suns re-extend it to 4. HOW MUCH INTELLIGENCE DOES IT TAKE TO KNOW THAT YOU NEED TO GO TO PAU WHEN THE GAME IS TIED!?


----------



## UKfan4Life

AMARE THE THUG! That is a flagrant foul! That is almost (<---) suspension worthy. This isn't football, Amare.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

JONES the ENFORECER... DUKIEE!!


----------



## UKfan4Life

Go Grizz!


----------



## HogsFan1188

KidCanada said:


> Gasol just body checked Amare.


hahahaha Amare just tackled BC.


----------



## UKfan4Life

KidCanada said:


> *No baiting*


*Let's not egg him on.*

Go back to the Suns board. Amare fouled BC, that's ok. Good decision since it would've been a wide open lay up, but to actually TACKLE BC? That's just excessive.

Back to the Suns board now. Shoo, shoo.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Grizz HAVE to get some stops now.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Earl...how come you didn't go to Pau? Oh yeah...no offensive knowledge (good D on Nash, though).

Come on Grizz...pull this one out. :gopray:


----------



## UKfan4Life

Everyone has turned into Earl Watson.

GO TO PAU! IT IS SUCH A SIMPLE CONCEPT!


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ahhhh. That's probably the game.


----------



## UKfan4Life

KidCanada said:


> *No baiting*


Nobody else to talk to?

*Let's not egg him on.*

Enjoy your victory. It'll be hard for the Suns to lose with this kind of home cooking.


----------



## HogsFan1188

KidCanada said:


> haha Q blocks Gasol. Sorry Grizz fans, you lose.


At least I'm not *I understand the frustration, since he's essentially baiting, but no need to pay him any attention.*


----------



## Yao Mania

HogsFan1188 said:


> Ya well at least I'm not Canadian.


Hey! Don't forget your team was born in Canada! 

From the looks of it you guys should've had this game, but's its encouraging nonetheless. The Grizzlies are capable of beating the Suns - the Suns' game plan won't change, but Fratello's will. It's not over yet.


----------



## Chad

Wow that was a good game. Q blocked the crap outa Gasol though. Gotta give him props.


----------



## HogsFan1188

I wish Amare was playing for the Memphis Tigers like he should be.


----------



## rebelsun

Great game. Nice to see Pau assert himself tonight, Memphis needs more of that.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Honestly, both teams played a good game. The Suns got plenty of help from the refs, most notably Amare, and tensions rose between the two teams, most heavily evidenced by Amare stiff-arming James Posey and then literally tackling BC (and talking smack to Dahntay after he tried to take a charge), but that's the playoffs for ya. I get really intense during basketball games. During UK games, for whatever reason, I try to restrain myself from saying some things, but during Grizzlies games, I just let it all fly. Go figure. :biggrin: Grizz lost, but played a good game.


----------



## UKfan4Life

KidCanada said:


> *Inappropriate*.


I'm not approving of what he said, but you shouldn't have told me to "STFU" after I expressed my anger over Amare's tackle (or sack, or throwdown, whatever you want to call it) then come BACK over here and brag about the win. It doesn't call for racism, but then again, someone expressing their disbelief and anger over one player's excessive violence doesn't call for another person to tell them to "STFU".

Because kids, when BBB.net'rs fight, nobody wins.


----------



## ChristopherJ

UKfan4Life said:


> I'm not approving of what he said, but you shouldn't have told me to "STFU" after I expressed my anger over Amare's tackle (or sack, or throwdown, whatever you want to call it) then come BACK over here and brag about the win.


Because you and hogman created a new form of buyist that I've never seen before. And you keep calling a Amare a thug, but this is basketball, not badminton. Just seems a little hypocritical...that's all.


----------



## MemphisX

Easy fellas...it was a good game.

The blame for this loss lays squarely in the same place as last game...Mike Fratello and his idiotic substitution patterns.

First ending the third without JWill, Pau, Mike Miller or Shane on the floor. Then keeping J Will, Mike Miller, and Shane out too long in the 4th quarter. Then he didn't go small and force Amare to cover Pau...its not freaking rocket science, Mike Frattello is not good under pressure.


----------



## UKfan4Life

KidCanada said:


> Because you and hogman created a new form of buyist that I've never seen before. And you keep calling a Amare a thug, but this is basketball, not badminton. Just seems a little hypocritical...that's all.


Biased. I didn't "buy" anything in this thread, and "buyist" certainly isn't a word.

So what if we created a new form of biased you've never seen before? Pardon me but, I don't really give a ****. *This is the MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES BOARD. WE ARE GOING TO BE BIASED OVER ON OUR OWN BOARD.* If it was on the Suns board or another team's board, then it's totally understandable, but this is OUR board, a board for GRIZZLIES fans to express their sometimes (or usually) BIASED opinions, like mine. If you have a problem with someone being biased on their own team's board, then fine, but you have no case, rhyme, or reason to tell that fan to "STFU"...on their own board.

Yes, I called Amare a thug, because like I stated in that same post, I get really intense during basketball games. Still, you can't tell me that his act of tackling BC was not an act of thuggery, even if he isn't a thug. 

The point I was trying to make is that I got extremely angry at Amare, a star player on the opposing team, intentionally tackling the crap out of Brian Cardinal, a player on my favorite NBA team. I let my anger towards Amare on this certain play show, called for a flagrant foul, and call him a thug (even if he isn't, it is still an act of thuggery). In no way, shape, or form, did I call you or any other Suns fan out, yet you tell me to "STFU" and now this whole thing will just go in a circle. If you wanted to express your own opinion or say something like "Yeah it was an intentional foul but so and so did this and blah blah", fine, but that's no reason to tell a fan to STFU on their own board after one of their players just got tackled.


----------



## tempe85

HogsFan1188 said:


> *Inappropriate.*.


*Not only is your post baiting, but it's not factual either.*
http://www.snopes.com/politics/ballot/stateiq.asp


----------



## Dissonance

UKfan4Life said:


> Biased. I didn't "buy" anything in this thread, and "buyist" certainly isn't a word.
> 
> So what if we created a new form of biased you've never seen before? Pardon me but, I don't really give a ****. *This is the MEMPHIS GRIZZLIES BOARD. WE ARE GOING TO BE BIASED OVER ON OUR OWN BOARD.* If it was on the Suns board or another team's board, then it's totally understandable, but this is OUR board, a board for GRIZZLIES fans to express their sometimes (or usually) BIASED opinions, like mine. If you have a problem with someone being biased on their own team's board, then fine, but you have no case, rhyme, or reason to tell that fan to "STFU"...on their own board.
> 
> Yes, I called Amare a thug, because like I stated in that same post, I get really intense during basketball games. Still, you can't tell me that his act of tackling BC was not an act of thuggery, even if he isn't a thug.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that I got extremely angry at Amare, a star player on the opposing team, intentionally tackling the crap out of Brian Cardinal, a player on my favorite NBA team. I let my anger towards Amare on this certain play show, called for a flagrant foul, and call him a thug (even if he isn't, it is still an act of thuggery). In no way, shape, or form, did I call you or any other Suns fan out, yet you tell me to "STFU" and now this whole thing will just go in a circle. If you wanted to express your own opinion or say something like "Yeah it was an intentional foul but so and so did this and blah blah", fine, but that's no reason to tell a fan to STFU on their own board after one of their players just got tackled.


No one should be bias on their own board just because it's their own teams board. That's B.S. Everyone should post objectively, and not see the game in just the teams colors. It shows maturity. Besides, no one will take you seriously, or with respect for your opinion because it's always skewed when everyone knows you're just gonna pull more for your own team even its your teams board. I just dont buy into that, just because it's a Memphis board you SHOULD expect bias. Of course people will side with their own team a lil bit more but not to a certain point it shouldn't go in the general scheme of things where it's overly done.

And it's real funny when people start blaming refs for things, like it has so much to do with that. I usually don't even mention that. It's pointless to even care about if refs seem onesided. But since you said you're bias, I'm sure you never care if it happens to your team.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yah c'mon Phoenix fans if u don't wanna read about these things then don't come to this board.

That's the whole friggin point of having team boards, you guys are just coming in and ruining the fun.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Yao Mania said:


> Yah c'mon Phoenix fans if u don't wanna read about these things then don't come to this board.


I do, I just overreacted to a few comments. Much like the players in this series I feel a little rival with Memphis fans. I guess it's just my competitive nature....didn't expect my nationanailty to be dissed...

I apologize for saying STFU, but there comes a point when you have to look at things on both sides. That's just my IMO.


----------



## jibikao

Yao Mania said:


> Yah c'mon Phoenix fans if u don't wanna read about these things then don't come to this board.
> 
> That's the whole friggin point of having team boards, you guys are just coming in and ruining the fun.


I thought you are a Rocket fan? 

By the way, I am Canadian too.


----------



## Yao Mania

jibikao said:


> I thought you are a Rocket fan?
> 
> By the way, I am Canadian too.


I am, but I feel very strongly about team boards. Fans from other teams should definitely have more respect when posting on them. I'd be very upset if immature Dallas fans came in bashing Yao and T-Mac in a Houston game thread. But so far Dallas fans have had a lot of respect for us, congradulating us on a good game, and posting their angry comments in their own board, props to them.

I know playoffs are an emotional time for fans, but be respectful to your fellow posters! (god I feel like a mod!)

And although I'm canadian I'm currently in Hong Kong right now, so I'm actually not following the league as much as I used to...


----------



## MemphisX

This is a game thread...post about the game...take the rest to PMs.

Also there is a game thread on the Playoffs board so when a Phoenix fan comes here to post in this game thread he should expect to find biased Grizzly fans. I would expect as much on the Suns board. If you want/wanted to discuss the game objectively that is the thread you would have/need to post in....


----------



## UKfan4Life

KidCanada said:


> I do, I just overreacted to a few comments. Much like the players in this series I feel a little rival with Memphis fans. I guess it's just my competitive nature....didn't expect my nationanailty to be dissed...
> 
> I apologize for saying STFU, but there comes a point when you have to look at things on both sides. That's just my IMO.


I overract on a lot of things during games. It's all good as far as I'm concerned. :bsmile:


----------



## UKfan4Life

dissonance19 said:


> No one should be bias on their own board just because it's their own teams board. That's B.S. Everyone should post objectively, and not see the game in just the teams colors. It shows maturity. Besides, no one will take you seriously, or with respect for your opinion because it's always skewed when everyone knows you're just gonna pull more for your own team even its your teams board. I just dont buy into that, just because it's a Memphis board you SHOULD expect bias. Of course people will side with their own team a lil bit more but not to a certain point it shouldn't go in the general scheme of things where it's overly done.
> 
> And it's real funny when people start blaming refs for things, like it has so much to do with that. I usually don't even mention that. It's pointless to even care about if refs seem onesided. But since you said you're bias, I'm sure you never care if it happens to your team.


I'm going to be bias in a thread in my own team's forum. I'm sorry if you have a problem with that, but in a discussion on the general board or simply a civil discussion period anywhere, I will be unbiased, but during the game I will be bias. Do I choose to be? Sort of. Is it just the way I do things? Yeah.

You SHOULD expect bias on the Memphis board from Memphis fans. It is OUR board therefore a lot of our opinions will be more bias than they would be on another team's board or the general board. The same can be said for any team's forum/fans. 

When it's overly done, I understand how it's frustrating. I've felt the same way, but when seeing it on the team's board, I can at least restrain myself considering it is the board for the team's fans. It's better that they (or we) post bias stuff in our own team's forum instead of on the general board or another team's boards.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

It's gonna be tough to gain a win against the Suns...


----------



## kamego

Memphis played strong last night but they are just having a lot of trouble matching up with the Suns. Pau is doing everything he can to get a win but it doesn't look good so far.


----------



## jibikao

I am usually pretty non-biased.  

I come here to read the reaction on how Griz choked on the foul line. I know it was 19-40 and it was unfair but they only made 58% of FT and that kills them. 

Suns doesn't play physical defense. Griz had a plenty of "free" drives to the hoops so obviously we didn't foul as much. I admit Amare got a lot of favors from the refs but consider: 

1.) Amare got so many calls against him in Game 1 that he was totally frustrated. 

2.) It was at Suns' home court and there is such a thing called Home Court advantage. If you want home court advantage, you either be the #1 team or wait until Game 3. I am sure Amare won't get that many favors in Game 3. And also, Suns is the #1 team that commits the least fouls and there is a reason for it. They don't want to get into foul trouble and slow the game down.

3.) The Griz was determined to play physical defense on Amare.  They chose to defend the Three and let Amare have more room to go inside so logically there's going to be more fouls.


----------



## grizzhoops

Doesn't Amare have more than one relative with a crimal record? Didin't he attend like four schools in his last to years of high school? Is there not a little evidence in his personal history that he might not be a good citizen?

Good grief, calling him a thug in terms of his aggressive play on the court may not be such a bad characterization. Hell we need a player down low with the kind of aggressive play that could be characterized as thugish. I'll take Amare Stoudemire BECAUSE sometimes his play could be characterized a thugish. And Ron Artest on the wing.

I admire the effort that he has made to make more of himself than life gave him and to attempt to live a good decent life to date as an adult. Its that background and the way he is using it more positively that makes him successful.


----------



## UKfan4Life

grizzhoops said:


> Doesn't Amare have more than one relative with a crimal record? Didin't he attend like four schools in his last to years of high school? Is there not a little evidence in his personal history that he might not be a good citizen?
> 
> Good grief, calling him a thug in terms of his aggressive play on the court may not be such a bad characterization. Hell we need a player down low with the kind of aggressive play that could be characterized as thugish. I'll take Amare Stoudemire BECAUSE sometimes his play could be characterized a thugish. And Ron Artest on the wing.
> 
> I admire the effort that he has made to make more of himself than life gave him and to attempt to live a good decent life to date as an adult. Its that background and the way he is using it more positively that makes him successful.


Oh believe me. I'd take Amare on our team in half a heartbeat. It's not his physical play IN GAME that bothers me, it was his over-the-top tackle of BC and his stiff-arm on JP (which was really just a little post-foul frustration). Amare is an awesome player and would instantly be a huge impact on any team in the NBA, but still, his agressive play, the way he plays, his personality, the way he acts off the court, or whatever does not make it excusable to tackle a player intentionally like that. Basketball can be a physical game, and last night it was, and I like the way Amare responded to it, but you don't need to turn this into a football game.


----------



## UKfan4Life

dissonance19 said:


> And it's real funny when people start blaming refs for things, like it has so much to do with that. I usually don't even mention that. It's pointless to even care about if refs seem onesided. But since you said you're bias, I'm sure you never care if it happens to your team.


I also think it's funny when people start to blame refs for things, but I can see the logic behind it when the FT difference is 19-40 and one player (Amare) shoots more FTs than every player on your team COMBINED. Never should that happen, nor is it possible without some bias officiating. Amare shot 22 FTs, the Grizz shot 19, and the Suns altogether shot 40. It's ridiculous enough to have one player shoot more FTs than a whole team, but it's even more ridiculous that the FT margin between the two teams would be 21 FTs. 

It wouldn't really bother me as much had the refs gave us some calls too. We were being just as physical, if not more, than Phoenix, yet for some reason, we weren't creating enough contact to merit at least a few more FTs? The Grizzlies are the ones who wanted to slow it down and make it a halfcourt game. We are the ones who wanted it to be physical. The Suns responded, and the Grizz didn't back down, but unfortunately it seems as though we would have to give every Suns player a concussion in order for it to be deemed as physical play by the refs, yet any contact at all for Amare is instantly a foul.

That's not to detract from Amare though. It's obviously not his fault the refs were calling a lot of things for him. He took it to the rim with authority like he owned the court. With him playing like that, I was so happy to see Pau respond and take it right back to him in the second half.

Basically, I think the officials should have made up their minds for this game. Either reward the Grizz for not backing down from the Suns by calling some fouls for us like they did for Phoenix, or keep a loose whistle and let a lot of things go like they did every time we were on offense.

Bottom line: There should never be a FT margin THAT wide and there should never be a single player who has more FT attempts than a whole team. Does it determine the outcome of the game? Nah. Does it affect how a team plays/affect the outcome somewhat? Yes.

Now, with that said, this loss in not to be placed soley on the shoulders of the refs. For the calls we DID get down the stretch, we didn't convert on the FTs (JP, Pau). We didn't give the ball to Pau when Phoenix made their lead-regaining run (the whole team), and overall we just didn't play well after regaining the lead.

A few positives to take away from this game: We can beat the Suns, we just gotta be clutch and never back down, just like last night. Hopefully the refs will keep a more fair whistle when the game is being played in the Forum tommorrow. I have a feeling JWill and Pau will continue to be our two main guys for the rest of this series. Every time JWill has stepped onto the court so far in this series, he looked like he's on a mission. Same with Pau.

Also, someone needs to tell the Grizz that when the Suns run that pick and roll at the top of the key for Nash (which is all they really do in the halfcourt) NOT TO DOUBLE TEAM HIM! It is such a simple concept. Make JWill (or Earl...) fight through the screen so if the picker rolls, he will be covered. If our PG can't fight through the screen, someone down low needs to be ready to help out until our PG can recover. Hopefully this will be our new defensive gameplan tommorrow night.


----------



## Dissonance

UKfan4Life said:


> I'm going to be bias in a thread in my own team's forum. I'm sorry if you have a problem with that, but in a discussion on the general board or simply a civil discussion period anywhere, I will be unbiased, but during the game I will be bias. Do I choose to be? Sort of. Is it just the way I do things? Yeah.
> 
> You SHOULD expect bias on the Memphis board from Memphis fans. It is OUR board therefore a lot of our opinions will be more bias than they would be on another team's board or the general board. The same can be said for any team's forum/fans.
> 
> When it's overly done, I understand how it's frustrating. I've felt the same way, but when seeing it on the team's board, I can at least restrain myself considering it is the board for the team's fans. It's better that they (or we) post bias stuff in our own team's forum instead of on the general board or another team's boards.


Yeah, I see what you mean. Altho, I still try to refrain from any bias I can. Even on Suns board. But I see how some can get killed in the general board for being overly bias there lol. It's always stays with them too.


----------



## HKF

Actually, since Amare has relatives who have a past doesn't make him a "THUG" and calling him such is wrong. Just because he is bullying the Grizz, doesn't make him a thug, it makes the Grizz soft. 

Amare's academic situation was based around a fight between the sneaker companies and a prep school, fudging his transcripts to basically screw a young man of having the opportunity to play HS basketball and potentially college, but luckily for him, the NBA does let talented guys into the league and he's proven his worth. If Amare came along 30 years ago, he would have basically been screwed because other people want to destroy a person's life if things don't go their way.


----------

